# Weighbridge



## jeff8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Can anyone help, just found some paper work on the weight of my motorhome a Rapiddo 7099f, certificate from planeweighs says total vehicle weight = 3700kg fuel tank empty so i thought i had better get van checked myself as i am not sure if they weighed the van empty or fully loaded, i have 2 plates inside engine ALKO plate 3500kg and a Rapiddo plate says 3700kg so as im new at this and completly lost i thought i would get the van weighed empty (please tell me if this is wrong)but not sure where the weighbridge is, we live between Bath and Bristol can anyone help.
If anyone else with a 7099f Rapiddo has had theirs weighed i would be interested to hear results 
Thanks all


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The Rapido one would be the correct one; mine has 3 plates - one from Peugeot, one from al-ko (basically would have been the maximium permissible at that stage), and the Pilote one. This means the maximum mass (weight) at any time, so it must NOT exceed that. 

To find a weighbridge check with your lcoal council, or ask a local businesss that has trucks 8) 8)


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I took ours to a local builders suppliers that had a weighbridge and they were happy to do it for me. Total cost - a couple of packets of biscuits for their tea break. Thankfully well in speck and almost fully loaded with both of us in it.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Ideally weigh the MH when everything is full....water/fuel/holiday gear/people etc.
Weigh both axles and the total weight.
Often a MH can be within the permitted overall weight but one of the axles may be overweight.
If you are ever stopped and weighed this would show up.
HTH :wink:


----------

